# Uber can't do basic math?



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

Got my weekly email today.

Overall rating for the past 2 weeks is at 4.2

Funny part is 9/10 of my ratings are 5 stars according to the email.

I emailed them back asking them about it and for the first time ever didn't get an instant response. 6 hours later and still waiting.


----------



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the e-mail, still doesn't make sense after rereading it


----------



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

Makes some sense I guess, kinda pointless to put it in the email if it's wrong or irrelevant. You drive in la?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

uber averages your rating over the last 500 trips. That's why it moves up so slowly. But can move down quickly with a few 3-2-1's


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you only driven for Uber for 1 week?

The email gives you your rating for the week, but then gives you your number of 5*'s for the past 2 weeks.

i.e. I normally get an email saying I got 50 5*'s in the last two weeks, but I only did 30 trips in the previous week.

It's a simple ploy to stop drivers from trying to work out which ungrateful SOB down rated them.

If you have driven 10 trips as it states over two weeks, then it's entirely possible that you scored 5.0 in the first week and then 4.2 in the second week meaning their email is correct. But if you've only worked one week, then you are in fact correct - Uber's maths is completely batshit crazy - but that's already been proven by the many lies they tell when they say dropping rates means more profit for drivers.

If you've only driven the one week - from Monday until Sunday during the hours they stipulate is the working week as far as pay is concerned, it is impossible to get a rating of 4.2 while also having 9 out of 10 pax rate you 5.


----------



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

I've worked for a few months, normally just drive once a week though


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Have you only driven for Uber for 1 week?
> 
> The email gives you your rating for the week, but then gives you your number of 5*'s for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


POST # 9 /@anOzzieUber : I can see it
sooooo clearly....

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆#[F]UberMath ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
NOW BATSHIT CRAZY STILL GLUTEN-FREE


----------



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

So I haven't driven in the last 2 weeks and my rating has stayed at 4.72....I did 4 rides on Saturday, 5 star average. I check today and my rating is at 4.7. Ratings make 0 sense.


----------

